# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل الغرة المخفية فى شرح الدرة الالفية فى علم العربية لابن معطي جامعة الامام

## مصطفي ال جمعه

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=94OC2VIW

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يرجى التكرم برفعها على رابط آخر.

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

> يرجى التكرم برفعها على رابط آخر.


http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=195778#3

----------


## مصطفي ال جمعه

ان شاء الله افعل

----------


## مصطفي ال جمعه

تفضل استاذ
http://www.mediafire.com/?h5tm4wejwt4

----------


## الطيماوي

هل هو كتاب مصور أم مخطوط أفيدونا مشكورين

----------


## نوره جوده

معي نسخة منه مطبوعة

----------


## محمد شاكر حميد

هل يمكن أختى الفاضلة ان ترفعى النسخة المطبوعة، انا وغيرى في حاجة ماسة اليها، بارك الله فيكِ

----------


## محمد شاكر حميد

للرفع

----------

